# Craftsman Model 536 dump pic 10/16/21



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

saw this there today, and decided to bring it home and ask the forum! made in USA, 26", 9 hp. looks like on of the rake blades got mangled. 

anyone have experiences/insight/recommendations?

thx!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Quick pics


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Dropped the bottom. More quick pics.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

one auger (the damaged one) is pinned pin. removed that bolt, both augers spin, so no frozen augers.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow ... That's the worst I've seen ....

How is the gear box?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Oneacer said:


> Wow ... That's the worst I've seen ....
> 
> How is the gear box?





Oneacer said:


> Wow ... That's the worst I've seen ....
> 
> How is the gear box?


was able to determine that the gear box is "ok" by pinning the good auger and engaging the drive. the bent auger actually spins without hitting the bucket. why not pin it and let it be? it could just go back to work.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol ..... I'm sure it would not perform as intended........


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I think mangled is the understatement of the week. Not a bad find.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Its a miracle the gear box is functional. You should be able to get the rakes on ebay but make sure you get the correct side. By the way, nice carrier on your 4 Runner, what brand is that ?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

aldfam4 said:


> Its a miracle the gear box is functional. You should be able to get the rakes on ebay but make sure you get the correct side. By the way, nice carrier on your 4 Runner, what brand is that ?


i bought the carrier $75 used, and the label was gone. it can fit up to a 26" wide blower bucket. new, they run about $150. i believe harbor freight, as well as others, sell ramp carriers. i use mine all the time for many tasks.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I just suggested to someone looking for a hitch carrier, one that looked just like that, with the foldable ramp set-up, to allow easy handle bar transporting.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

gonna try to part this machine out, but hopefully not run individual ads.


----------

